# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Διεθνείς Αγώνες / International Competitions >  Συμμετοχές Ελλήνων ΙFBB Pro  σε Επαγγελματικούς Αγώνες

## Polyneikos

*Άντρες Επαγγελματίες*
 
*Διακογιάννης Γιαννης 

Μεντής Δημήτρης (Jimmy)

Ελευθεριάδης Γιάννης
**
Τζινίδης Μανώλης

**Μανώλακας Νικήτας**

Κεφαλιανός Μιχάλης

Καραμανλάκης Μανώλης

**Πιστόλας Χρήστος*

*Tριπολιτσιώτης Δημήτρης*

*Γκάτσης Σωτήρης*

----------


## Polyneikos

*
**Γυναίκες Επαγγελματίες



Καββά Έλενα (Bodybuilding)

Κρητικοπούλου Ελένη (Figure)

Πλακίτση Ελένη* *(Figure)

Παπoυτσάκη Αναστασία (Physique)

Ζαβιτσάνου Ελένη* *(Figure)

Μουτοπούλου Βίκυ* *(Physique)**
*

----------


## Polyneikos

*1991


**ΙFBB Ιtaly Pro Grand Prix 1991* 

*Διακογιάννης Γιαννης (17ος)**
*
*
*

*
*

----------


## Polyneikos

*1996


**1996 IFBB Florida Pro*

*
Jimmy Mεντής* *(16oς)*



*
*

----------


## Polyneikos

*1999

*
*1999 Νight Of Champions* 

*Eλευθεριάδης Γιαννης (Did not placed)**
*
*
*


*
*
*
*

----------


## Polyneikos

*2000

**2000 Arnold Classic
**
Jimmy Mεντής (17oς)

**
**2000 Νight Of Champions* 

*Eλευθεριάδης Γιαννης (Did not placed)*

----------


## Polyneikos

*2001

**2001 Grand Prix Hungary

**Γιάννης Ελευθεριάδης (12ος)*


*2001 Night of Champions*

*Γιάννης Ελευθεριάδης (14ος)*

----------


## Polyneikos

*2002

**2002 British Grand Prix
*
*Τζινίδης Μανώλης (18ος)


**2002 Grand Prix Austria* 

*Γιάννης Ελευθεριάδης**(6ος)*



*2002 Night of Champions*

*Γιάννης Ελευθεριάδης**(15ος)**
*
*

*

----------


## Polyneikos

*2003

**
**2003 Ηolland Grand Prix
**
Τζινίδης Μανώλης (22ος)**
*

*
*

----------


## Polyneikos

*2004
*
*2004 Hungarian Pro

**Τζινίδης Μανώλης* *(18ος)*

----------


## Polyneikos

*2006*

*
**2006 Iron Man Pro
**
Τζινίδης Μανώλης* *(16oς)*

----------


## Polyneikos

*2007*


*
**2007 Shawn Ray Colorado Pro

**Τζινίδης Μανώλης* *(16ος)*

----------


## Polyneikos

*2009*


*IFBB Australian Grand Prix 14/3/2009 (συμμετοχη Κεφαλιανου)* 

*Κεφαλιανός Μιχάλης** (4ος)*




*New York Pro 16 Μαϊου 2009 - Συμμετοχή Κεφαλιανου!*

*Κεφαλιανός Μιχάλης** (11ος)*




*Atlantic City Pro 11-12.09.09- Συμμετοχη Καραμανλακη !!*

*Καραμανλάκης Μανώλης* *(12ος)*




*Mr Olympia 2009 - 24-27.9.2009*

*Κεφαλιανός Μιχάλης (16ος)*



*Sacramento NPC 7.11.2009- Συμμετοχή Καραμανλάκη*

*Καραμανλάκης Μανώλης* *(14ος)*

----------


## Polyneikos

*2010* 


*IFBB Australian Grand Prix 13.3.10- 4η θεση Κεφαλιανου !!*

*Κεφαλιανός Μιχάλης** (4ος)*



*Europa Show Of Champions 16/17.4.2010 (Florida)- 4ος ο Κεφαλιανός !!*

*Κεφαλιανός Μιχάλης** (4ος)*



*IFBB Tampa Pro 16-17.7.2010 Με Συμμετοχή Κεφαλιανού* 

*Κεφαλιανός Μιχάλης** (5ος)*



*IFBB Europa Battle Of Champions - 23-24/7, συμμετοχη Κεφαλιανου !!* 

*Κεφαλιανός Μιχάλης** (4ος)*




*IFBB Europa Show Of Champions (Dallas)13-14 Αυγουστου ,συμμετοχη Κεφαλιανου-Καραμανλακη* 

*Κεφαλιανός Μιχάλης* *(5ος)*
*Καραμανλάκης Μανώλης (15ος)*


*IFBB Mr Europe Pro -10-11.9.2010,Ισπανία,συμμετοχη Κεφαλιανου-Καραμανλακη* 

*Κεφαλιανός Μιχάλης** (6ος)*
*Καραμανλάκης Μανώλης* * (10ος)*

----------


## Polyneikos

*2011* 

*IFBB Australian Pro Grand Prix XI (12.3.2011) - 3η θεση ο Κεφαλιανος!

**Κεφαλιανός Μιχάλης** (3ος)* 
*IFBB British Grand Prix Bodybuilding (19-20.3.2011)- 5ος ο Κεφαλιανος* 

*Κεφαλιανός Μιχάλης* *(5ος)*

*FIBO Power Pro Championships 16.4.2011 - Συμμετοχή Κεφαλιανου-Καββά!*
*Κεφαλιανός Μιχάλης** (5ος)*
*Kαββά  Ελένη (11η)*


*IFBB New York Pro 2011 (28.5.2011)*

*Κεφαλιανός Μιχάλης* *(6ος)


**Mr Olympia 2011 (15-18.9 -Las Vegas-Nevada)
**Κεφαλιανός Μιχάλης** (16ος)



IFBB Sheru Classic 2011 (24-25.9- Ινδία)

**Κεφαλιανός Μιχάλης* *(7ος)


Arnold Classic Europe (7-9.10.2011-Iσπανία) 

**Κεφαλιανός Μιχάλης** (8ος)*

----------


## Polyneikos

*2012

*
*Arnold Classic 2-3 Μαρτίου 2012* 

*Κεφαλιανός Μιχάλης** (9ος)


**IFBB Australian Pro Mens, Figure & Amateur GP 17.3.12
*
*Κεφαλιανός Μιχάλης** (2ος)



IFBB Fibo Power (21.4.2012-Essen,Germany)

**Κεφαλιανός Μιχάλης** (2ος)

**Ελευθεριάδης Γιάννης (12oς)
**
IFBB Mr Europe Pro (28.4.2012-Mαδρίτη,Ισπανία)

**Κεφαλιανός Μιχάλης* *(1ος)*

*2012 IFBB Mr.Olympia (27-30.9.2012 - Las Vegas,Nevada)

**Κεφαλιανός Μιχάλης** (16ος)
**

**IFBB Sheru Classic 2012 (5-6 Οκτωβρίου, Νέο Δελχί-Ινδία)
*
*Κεφαλιανός Μιχάλης** (5ος)*


*2012 IFBB Αrnold Classic Europe Pro (12-14 Οκτωβρίου,Μαδρίτη)

**Κεφαλιανός Μιχάλης** (8ος)
**Κρητικοπούλου Ελένη** (11η)

**
**2012 IFBB EVLs Prague Pro (27.10.2012 - Prague, Czech republic)


**Κεφαλιανός Μιχάλης** (9ος)**

**2012 Masters Olympia (7-8.12, Miami)**

**Κεφαλιανός Μιχάλης** (6ος)

*

----------


## Polyneikos

*2013
*

*2013 Arnold Classic (28.2 - 3.3.2013 Columbus, Ohio)*

*Κεφαλιανός Μιχάλης* *(12ος)
**Καββά Ελένη* *(11η)

**2013 IFBB Australian Pro Grand Prix (9.3.2013 - Melbourne, Australia)**
*


*Κεφαλιανός Μιχάλης** (6ος)


**ΙFBB FIBO Power 2013 (11-14 Απριλίου- Κολωνία,Γερμανία)
*
*Κεφαλιανός Μιχάλης** (7ος)


**2013 Arnold Classic Brasil (26-27.4 - Rio de Janeiro)*

*Κεφαλιανός Μιχάλης** (7ος)


**2013 IFBB Mr.Europe Pro 4 (4.5.2013 - Barcelona,Spain)*


*Κεφαλιανός Μιχάλης** (4ος)
*

*2013 Wings of Strength Chicago Pro (5-6.7.2013 - Chicago,USA)
*

*Κρητικοπούλου Ελένη (15η)
*


*IFBB Tampa Pro 2013 (9-10.8 - Tampa,Florida)*

*Κρητικοπούλου Ελένη** (16η)


*
*IFBB Europa SuperShow Dallas 2013 (16-17 Aυγούστου, Dallas,Texas)
*
*Κρητικοπούλου Ελένη** (16η)
*


*IFBB Valenti Gold Cup 2013 (30-31.8,Florida)
*
*Κρητικοπούλου Ελένη** (16η)*

*
Arnold Classic Europe Pro (13.10.2013, Spain)

**Κεφαλιανός Μιχάλης* *(12ος)*

----------


## Polyneikos

*2014

**2014 Arnold Classic Brasil (25-27 Aπριλίου, Rio DeJaneiro)*

*Κεφαλιανός Μιχάλης* *(8ος)
**

**IFBB New York Pro 2014 (17 Mαϊου, Νεα Υόρκη)*

*Κεφαλιανός Μιχάλης* *(7ος)


**Arnold Classic Europe Pro 2014 (26-28 Σεπτεμβρίου - Madrid,Spain)

**Κεφαλιανός Μιχάλης* *(9ος)


**IFBB Nordic Pro 2014 (11 October,Finland)*

*Μ**ανώλακας Νικήτας* *(11ος)


**Europa Phoenix 2014 (25-26 Οκτωβρίου,Phoenix)*

*Μ**ανώλακας Νικήτας* *(12ος)


**Grand Prix Fitness House Pro 2014 (1η Νοεμβρίου, St. Petersburg,Russia)*
*
Κεφαλιανός Μιχάλης* *(9ος)


**NPC IFBB Ferringo Legacy 2014 (28-29 November, California)*

*Έλενα Καββά (16η)*

----------


## Polyneikos

*2015

**Arnold Classic 2015 (5-8 Μαρτίου - Columbus,Ohio)*

*Κεφαλιανός Μιχάλης (13ος)
**
IFBB Europe Games 2015 (1 & 2 May, Orlando)*


*Μ**ανώλακας Νικήτας (15ος)


**Arnold Classic Europe 2015 (25 -27 September, Madrid, Spain)

**Κεφαλιανός Μιχάλης (13ος)
**

ΕVLS Prague Pro 2015 (2-3 October, Prague)*


*Κεφαλιανός Μιχάλης (13ος)*

*


*

----------


## Polyneikos

*2016

**Levrone Pro Classic 2016 (27 February, Poland)*

*Κεφαλιανός Μιχάλης (7ος)

**IFBB Body Power Pro 2016 (13 Μay, Birmingham England)*


*Κεφαλιανός Μιχάλης (3ος)


**New York Pro 2016 (21 May, New Jersey)*

*Κεφαλιανός Μιχάλης (11ος)


**Arnold Classic Africa 2016 (27-29 May, Johannesburg)*


*Κεφαλιανός Μιχάλης (6ος)

**Arnold Classic Asia 2016 (20 Αυγούστου, Honk Kong)*


*Κεφαλιανός Μιχάλης (12ος)

**Arnold Classic Europe Pro 2016 (23-25 Σεπτεμβρίου, Βαρκελώνη)*


*Κεφαλιανός Μιχάλης (15ος)
*
*Olympia Europe 2016 (21- 22 Oκτωβρίου, Dortmund)*

*Κεφαλιανός Μιχάλης (8ος)*
*
*

----------


## Polyneikos

*2017**

IFBB Ferrigno Legacy Pro 2017 (18 Noεμβρίου, Καλιφόρνια)*

*Μ**ανώλακας Νικήτας (15ος)


**San Marino Pro 2017 (24-26 Νοεμβρίου, Σαν Μαρίνο)*
*
Πιστόλας Χρήστος (12ος)

Ζαβιτσάνου Ελένη (7η)*

----------


## Polyneikos

*2018**
**
New York Pro 2018 (19 Mαϊου, Νέα Υόρκη)*

*Κεφαλιανός Μιχάλης (16ος)


**EVLS Prague Pro 2018 (29 Σεπτεμβρίου, Πράγα)

**Κεφαλιανός Μιχάλης* *(11ος)


**IFBB Pro George Farah Classic 2018 (9 Νοεμβρίου, Padova)*

*Πιστόλας Χρήστος (14ος)


**IFBB Muscle Fest Pro Romania 2018 (23-24 Noεμβρίου, Sibiu)*


*Ζαβιτσάνου Ελένη (9η)*

----------


## Polyneikos

*2019**
**
**
IFBB Mr Big Evolution Pro Portugal 2019 (21 Iουλίου, Πορτογαλία)

**Ζαβιτσάνου Ελένη (6η)

**IFBB Pro Kai Greene Classic 2019 (28 Ioυλίου, Pandova)*

*Ζαβιτσάνου Ελένη (5η)
**

IFBB Pro Romania Muscle Fest 2019 (1-3 Νοεμβρίου, Ρουμανία)*

*Βίκυ Μουτοπούλου* *(11η)*

----------


## Polyneikos

*2020*
*
**IFBB Pro Europa Pro 2020 (11 Oκτωβρίου, Alicante)*

*Δημήτρης Τριπολιτσιώτης (16ος)
**

IFBB Pro Romania Muscle Fest 2020 (13-15 Νοεμβρίου, Ρουμανία)

**
Πιστόλας Χρήστος (12ος)
*
*Ζαβιτσάνου Ελένη (6η)*

----------


## Polyneikos

*2021

**ΙFBB Pro League Pittsburgh Pro Championships 2021 (April 30-May 1, Pittsburgh)*

*Ράνια Πολίτη (16η)


**IFBB Pro League Mr Big Evolution Pro Portugal 2021 (18 Iουλίου, Estoril)*


*Ζαβιτσάνου Ελένη (16η)

**Ράνια Πολίτη (6η)


**IFBB Pro Champions Classic 2021 (19 Σεπτεμβρίου, Βαρσοβία)*

*Ζαβιτσάνου Ελένη (11η)


**IFBB Pro League FitParade Pro 2021 (17 Oκτωβρίου, Βουδαπέστη)

**Ζαβιτσάνου Ελένη (11η)*

----------


## Polyneikos

*2022
*

*IFBB Pro League Fitparade Sports Festival 2022 (15-16 Oκτωβρίου , Ουγγαρία)*

*Ζαβιτσάνου Ελένη (7η)


**IFBB Professional League Romania Muscle Fest Pro 2022 (11-13 Νοεμβρίου, Ρουμανία)*

*Πιστόλας Χρήστος (9ος)
*
*Ζαβιτσάνου Ελένη (3η)


**NPC Worldwide Denmark Open Pro Qualifier & Pro Show 2022 (20 Noεμβρίου, Δανία)*


*Σωτήρης Γκάτσης (1ος)

**Mr Olympia 2022 (15-18 Δεκεμβρίου, Las Vegas)**Σωτήρης Γκάτσης (16ος)*

----------

